# ur thoughts



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.nitesiters.com/ saw this new ad and was wondering why they were so cheap and if anyone uses them are they any good, as u can see i work late and i depend on my glock for work so iv been looking at night sights

thanks
knox


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't personally have them, but have read some good things about them, considering the price. The search function is your friend. :smt023

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14998&highlight=nitesiters

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14335&highlight=nitesiters

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12997&highlight=nitesiters

-Jeff-


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

10 bucks? Almost sounds too good to be true.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

^^^^ thats what i was thinkin but hey if they work they work thanks for the quick replies


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, they are stick-ons. In order for them to glow in the dark, you have to 'charge' them under natural or artificial light, then they will glow for a period of time. They are not self luminous like tritium. I guess it's a good option for those not wanting to spend $75 on some Meprolights or Trijicons. I have nothing good nor bad to say about these. It is what it is. I only depend on real self luminous night sights. Good option? Maybe, but I look at it as like using a paper bag for a holster.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

oak1971 said:


> 10 bucks? Almost sounds too good to be true.


I just ordered my SECOND set.

I have carried my XD9SC with nitesiters for almost a year??? And finally lost one dot.

You get 8 dots on a package. Why 8? Who knows.

I plan to reapply to my XD9SC, and do my Kel-Tec, and stick a few on my flashlight that sits on my nightstand...

They work exactly as advertised. You do have to "charge them" before using them, but I'd wave a mag-light over mine for a minute before I'd go out walking around the neighborhood, and get a few hours work of glow. A UV lamp works better, as they absorb UV. They are MUCH brighter when charged that the Trijicons on my XD45. The two I have left are just as strong as they were a year ago...

I have an un-paid testimonial on the sight. I've carried them in my waist band for hours, and left them out in my truck. The truck must reach 130 degrees in the Orlando summer, they didn't come off.

I think it was a direct shot of Breakfree CLP that took one out... Both a testimony to CLP, and to Nitesiters!!! The immovable object met an unstoppable force, and it was a tie... One stayed on, and one fell off...

For $10, buy-em.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm with Jeff on this. I have gotten three sets. Have used them on my P-11, my Colt Officers 45, My FEg, my fathers model 34 beretta, and my friends P3AT. I Will put them on My Makarov once i get a good carry holster for it.
The ONLY problem I have had is with the FEG front site. They just don't stay on that ONE sight. Probably one of the situations that the owner warns about.
For $10 even if you are unhappy, you are out what? 4 coffees? They are worth it in my book


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I like them. 

I don't care about the glow in the dark. I just like that now I have a nice clear bright white dot on my front sights that I can wipe clean if they start to get a bit dirty.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

niadhf said:


> I'm with Jeff on this. For $10 they are worth it in my book


+1 on this, much cheaper than trijicons and work just as well. I can replace a whole lot of Nitesiters for the same money. I have them on my both of my XD's, my PT1911, and my Witness 9mm. Work great.:smt023


----------



## GSRevs (Oct 9, 2008)

Definitely


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had got a sight pain lit from midway a while back that has some "Ghost Glow" paints in it. They work pretty much the same as the nitesiters stuff does as it needs "charges" by a light source but if properly applied it works and stays glowing for a good while. It was 22 bucks and I have enough to last for a really long time. I bought it wanting as many different colors as possible wanting to see what would work best. I hadn't even thought about the glow factor until later. I was really happy with it though.

Here's a link if you want to check it out.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=168586&t=11082005


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

well looks like im convinced can anyone show me a pic of them on a glock i mainly just want to see the rear 

thanks
knox


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

knoxrocks222 said:


> well looks like im convinced can anyone show me a pic of them on a glock i mainly just want to see the rear
> 
> thanks
> knox


There are pictures on the _nitesiters_ website. Also, do a search for "nitesiters" on this forum. There was a thread where people submitted pictures of their guns with _nitesiters_ installed. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

sweet!!!! thanks jeff, always helpful


----------



## Nitesiter (Oct 17, 2007)

Heya folks!!

Thank you SO much for the great comments guys... You guys rock!

I do have a pic of Nitesiters on a Glock, complete with the U shape rear sight. They look AWESOME!! Combat Handguns did a new product ad with it in the photo.

http://www.nitesiters.com/NS001.jpg
http://www.nitesiters.com/NS002.jpg

Could someone make it so they appear in the message?? I couldnt do it so I just put links up.

Please do call or write if you need anything.

THANKS!!
Dave Presley
Nitesiters
602-327-0152


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

see post i made called "for nitesiters"


----------

